# Prince Igor



## margaretlb (Mar 4, 2013)

Greetings all. I'm trying to decide what to see during 2013-14 season at the MET. Has anyone seen a production of Prince Igor? What did you think? I believe I'd like to see it since it is apparently rarely performed but I'd have to exchange one of my subscription opera's in order to see it live. It's also being offered in HD so that could satisfy my curiousity. In watching the director's comments on the MET's website, I get the impression that it would be worth it to see it live ---but then, the directors slant would of course lean that way. Thanks for any info you can offer.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I haven't seen it, but am familiar with it from recordings . The Gergiev/Philips recording is terrific, but may be hard to find since the unfortunate demise of that great label, but will no doubt be reissued on Decca, as so many Philips recordings have been lately . Check arkivmusic.com, the best place on the internet for hard to find classicical CDs. Their overall selection is unbeatable .
I can't wait for the Met production next season .


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Haven't seen the opera but I just *love* the Overture. I used to wind-down the car windows and feel the warm air of summer, as I raced-along the empty roads of the Upper Pennines, in North Yorkshire where I lived..with the overture blaring-out of my speakers!
I liked it conducted by Gergiev...so this dvd of the opera looks a great introduction, if you're fancying going...at least the Overture will be well-played!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-Igor...KGUX/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1362769318&sr=8-2


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

JCarmel said:


> Haven't seen the opera but I just *love* the Overture


the Polovtsy Songs & Dances left you unmoved?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll try to actually answer your question---yes,go it's great and you will have an exciting experience.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi sharik...no, they don't leave me unmoved, far from it... in that seeing them are very much tied-up with one of my earliest memories! 
My parents took me to see 'The Royal Ballet' at the De Montfort Hall in Leicester performing a medley of various choreographical pieces...one of which was Mikhail Fokine's ' Polotsvian Dances.' I was about 7 years old at the time and had to sit on everybody's winter coats to get up to a decent-enough height in my seat, to properly see the stage. But our seats where quite near to the front of the stalls, so the leaping dancers and the exciting music made a very great impression upon me indeed.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's a great opportunity to see a great Russian opera so I think you're in for a treat. The music is strong throughout and R-K and Glazunov did a good wrapping-up job after Borodin left it incomplete. Despite it being set to a background of conflict it's actually quite often a happy work - even the mighty Polovtsian Khan reveals a soft side. Anyway, I hope you enjoy it, live or otherwise.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Stop hedging your bets, book a ticket, and enjoy the show.


----------



## margaretlb (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks to all. I will definitely see this next season.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

margaretlb said:


> Greetings all. I'm trying to decide what to see during 2013-14 season at the MET. Has anyone seen a production of Prince Igor? What did you think? I believe I'd like to see it since it is apparently rarely performed but I'd have to exchange one of my subscription opera's in order to see it live. It's also being offered in HD so that could satisfy my curiousity. In watching the director's comments on the MET's website, I get the impression that it would be worth it to see it live ---but then, the directors slant would of course lean that way. Thanks for any info you can offer.


Isn't the key decision really what opera you could trade in to see it? What else is in your subscription? I mean, if you have to trade in the Met's Madama Butterfly or La Boheme to see it, well, those are shows everyone should see. We can't yet say that about Prince Igor. If, on the other hand, you can trade in a Sonnambula ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd trade a La Boheme or a Butterfly anytime for Prince Igor.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

guythegreg said:


> if you have to trade in the Met's Madama Butterfly or La Boheme to see it, well, those are shows everyone should see. We can't yet say that about Prince Igor


as for _Butterfly_, i wouldn't have traded it for any other opera, but i would _La Boheme_ and _Tosca_ for _Nabucco_ for example.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'd trade a La Boheme or a Butterfly anytime for Prince Igor.


But if you haven't attended the Met's productions of those operas, you can't fairly judge, I don't think.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

guythegreg said:


> But if you haven't attended the Met's productions of those operas, you can't fairly judge, I don't think.


I have seen then on DVD. And many other productions besides. And the thing is for me that I REALLY don't want to see another Butterfly or Boheme. I'm just over them.

Whereas I've never seen Prince Igor. And never will, because all NZ Opera puts on are the Butterfliies (this year) and Bohemes.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I have seen then on DVD. And many other productions besides. And the thing is for me that I REALLY don't want to see another Butterfly or Boheme. I'm just over them.
> 
> Whereas I've never seen Prince Igor. And never will, because all NZ Opera puts on are the Butterfliies (this year) and Bohemes.


Would you be tempted to fly over to Sydney or Melbourne if Igor was ever played there, Natalie?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I have seen then on DVD. And many other productions besides. And the thing is for me that I REALLY don't want to see another Butterfly or Boheme. I'm just over them.
> 
> Whereas I've never seen Prince Igor. And never will, because all NZ Opera puts on are the Butterfliies (this year) and Bohemes.


Come to think of it, I actually can sympathize ... I wouldn't at all be attracted to anyone else's productions of these operas. If someone told me that Vienna was doing a new Butterfly, and wouldn't I like to go, the answer would probably be nyet. It's too bad you have to live in a place that's so stifling to you ... you'd no doubt take FAR more advantage than I do of the cultural diversity where I am, if you were here.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> Would you be tempted to fly over to Sydney or Melbourne if Igor was ever played there, Natalie?


Possibly, if it was a Met quality cast (I'm talking Ildar Abdrazakov here).


----------

